# Need middle name for Easton?



## luv2lift

We are seriously considering using Easton for our sons name but can't think of anything that sounds good for his middle name!

Any suggestions would be awesome!

Thanks ladies


----------



## amethyst77

James
John
Mark
Joe


----------



## ArticBaby

Luke
Nathan
Samuel

Good Luck:flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I would balance such a different, unique (possibly unisex) name with a traditional boy's name...

Easton James
Easton Joseph
Easton Christopher
Easton Matthew
Easton Paul


----------



## XfairyhopesX

easton luca xx


----------



## ThatGirl

Easton James
Easton Oliver
Easton Kye
Easton George
Easton Nathaniel


----------



## emerald78

Easton Tobias
Easton Jones
Easton James
Easton Franklin
Easton Stanley
Easton George


----------



## CedarWood

My first thought was James and see it has been suggested a few timesO:)

Also like Michael and Thomas to go with Easton.


----------



## bodacious

We had Easton on our list at one point and we would use Michael.


----------



## luv2lift

I actually like James and Oliver...it cannot however be Michael. My first son is Jeremy Michael and it`s his fathers first name (my x) lol

Thanks for the suggestions :)


----------



## Jomum2b-again

Easton Kane? xx


----------



## pixydust

Easton Lyle?


----------



## Gonnabeamomma

Easton Andrew, Frazier or Zachary are three suggestions for you to add to your already long list... and you thought suggestions would make your choice easier! LOL!!!


----------

